# Best Facebook App?



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Facebook for Android keeps declining in it's app development, what other options do I have besides friend caster. There has to be something better.. Suggestions please..

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## darkmatter (Oct 25, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> Facebook for Android keeps declining in it's app development, what other options do I have besides friend caster. There has to be something better.. Suggestions please..
> 
> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


You could try Seesmic, it's a combination Twitter/Facebook app. The Facebook integration is pretty good...

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## myDownfall (Oct 18, 2011)

I always just use m.facebook.com


----------



## darkmatter (Oct 25, 2011)

myDownfall said:


> I always just use m.facebook.com


We'll, that's essentially what the app is anyways.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

what's this bloo one Facebook app I keep hearing about?

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## troyhatton (Jun 6, 2011)

FriendCaster Pro from OneLouder Apps is the best Facebook replacement app you will find in the Market hands down. They are the same company that makes Tweetcaster. They bought the app a while back and it was called Flow but since then they have improved some UI elements exponentially and the functionality is all there and then some. Check out the free version first but you will end up buying the Pro version. It really is a great app. Here is the market link:

https://market.android.com/details?id=uk.co.senab.blueNotifyFree&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsInVrLmNvLnNlbmFiLmJsdWVOb3RpZnlGcmVlIl0.


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

Bloo, I think, is no longer developed. I used to use it and now use Friendcaster.

Friendcaster has had, in my opinion, some bugs or problems in the past few weeks or so in their newest versions.


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

M.Facebook IMO is the best option.


----------



## omfganR32 (Aug 9, 2011)

troyhatton said:


> FriendCaster Pro from OneLouder Apps is the best Facebook replacement app you will find in the Market hands down. They are the same company that makes Tweetcaster. They bought the app a while back and it was called Flow but since then they have improved some UI elements exponentially and the functionality is all there and then some. Check out the free version first but you will end up buying the Pro version. It really is a great app. Here is the market link:
> 
> https://market.andro...3RpZnlGcmVlIl0.


This. Friendcaster Pro actually sends notifications.


----------



## Athorax (Jul 20, 2011)

I like seismic. Sometimes it hides some of my timeline though. m.facebook.com is always a decent option


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

tweetdeck?


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

troyhatton said:


> FriendCaster Pro from OneLouder Apps is the best Facebook replacement app you will find in the Market hands down. They are the same company that makes Tweetcaster. They bought the app a while back and it was called Flow but since then they have improved some UI elements exponentially and the functionality is all there and then some. Check out the free version first but you will end up buying the Pro version. It really is a great app. Here is the market link:
> 
> https://market.android.com/details?id=uk.co.senab.blueNotifyFree&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsInVrLmNvLnNlbmFiLmJsdWVOb3RpZnlGcmVlIl0.


Yeah friend caster is the closest thing to legit app. I don't know why the Facebook for Android app keeps getting worse..

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## aczaplicki (Jul 12, 2011)

Friendcaster Pro ftw.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

omfganR32 said:


> This. Friendcaster Pro actually sends notifications.


I did the Blackberry trick and I get notifications for EVERYTHING instantly! It's sometimes annoying lol.


----------



## imneveral0ne (Jun 18, 2011)

Another vote for friendcaster pro. Facebook should buy them and use their layout. Then again they would mess it up...


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

imneveral0ne said:


> Another vote for friendcaster pro. Facebook should buy them and use their layout. Then again they would mess it up...


Yes they would that's for sure.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## omfganR32 (Aug 9, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I did the Blackberry trick and I get notifications for EVERYTHING instantly! It's sometimes annoying lol.


hahaha i know! but at least it works


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

omfganR32 said:


> hahaha i know! but at least it works


Yes this is very true.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

Outside of ads what is the difference between the free & pro version? The main difference I can see is that Pro doesn't open the browser to do random tasks. Is there more I'm missing?


----------

